# Best Wheel Building Book?



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

What is the best wheel building book, and why?

Thanks for your opinions. I appreciate them.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Book?

This is essentially an article Langley wrote years ago. I built some great wheels based on the article so obviously I think it is great.

http://www.jimlangley.net/wrench/wheelbuildfull.html


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool--thanks.



MerlinAma said:


> Book?
> 
> This is essentially an article Langley wrote years ago. I built some great wheels based on the article so obviously I think it is great.
> 
> Bicycle Bike Repair Building Wheels Wheelbuilding Truing Lacing Tensioning by Jim Langley


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

choocher said:


> What is the best wheel building book, and why?
> Thanks for your opinions. I appreciate them.


I own most of them and have read all of them. Roger Musson's e-book is the best -

Wheelbuilding book for wheel building

Buy it online, download it, print it, have it spiral bound at Staples. All future updates are *free*. Try that with any other book. Roger's working on edition 6 right now.

Worst one IMO - Schraner's. Yep I own that too.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Jobst Brandt's, The Bicycle Wheel. The first half of the book explains all the forces that act on a wheel. I feel this is important. The book also debunks a lot of myths about some wheel constructions.

The second half of the book deals with of course, the wheel building. The back of the book is full of easy to follow equations explaining the various forces on a wheel as well as how to calculate spoke length.

The book removes a lot of the mystery surrounding stuff like why certain spoke patterns are good/bad under certain applications, the differences in large vs. small flange hubs, and how wheels fail.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I built up some sweet carbon clinchers using Sheldon Brown's guide to get the lacing done.
Wheelbuilding

Then I followed Mike T's guide for the actual truing process.
Wheels


Woh! I just revisited Mike's tutorial. The site design was 'plain vanilla' when I used it last. Now, it's totally Hollywood. Looks cool!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can tell Mike cares about helping newbs build up some great wheels.
Sometimes, while reading his site you get the feeling he's watching your every move, doesn't want you to screw it up..................maybe he is watchin! :wink:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

metoou2 said:


> You can tell Mike cares about helping newbs build up some great wheels.
> Sometimes, while reading his site you get the feeling he's watching your every move, doesn't want you to screw it up..................maybe he is watchin! :wink:


I want my voice chirping inside your head when you start to hurry and/or cut corners - "MEEEEETOOH, slow DOWN......get *back* on track!"


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's another vote for Jobst Brandt.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have Brandt and Musson, most of the meaty bits are distilled in Mike and Sheldon's websites. 

(Hey Mike, don't let being mentioned with this crowd go to your head, OK?  )

I like the geeky so preferred Brandt as a book, though his opinions can be overbearing. Musson writes a bit more for the everyday man; so good if you want to go that way. Roger's perspective is from mountain bikes, Jobst's from utilitarian / commuting sorts of road bikes. That really doesn't effect much of substance, but depending on what you are trying to build and understand, it might feel like they aren't speaking to the interests of the performance-oriented road rider. They are, it simply might not 'feel' like it.

Something to check: Brandt is available at my local library. Might be at yours, too.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

danl1 said:


> (Hey Mike, don't let being mentioned with this crowd go to your head, OK?


Yeah I try hard not to look down on them.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Jobst Brandt +1*



choocher said:


> What is the best wheel building book, and why?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions. I appreciate them.


I dont know if its the "best" book because I dont have a full shelf of wheelbuilding books, but it has served me very well. Get's right to the point and is very clear. I've built many wheels using it and they have all worked well


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Another +1 for Jobst Brandt. Mike Ts website is pretty helpful as well.


----------



## daniell (Apr 12, 2002)

Any input on the Bill Mould Wheelbuilding Video.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Mackers said:


> Here's another vote for Jobst Brandt.


+4. Its the classic. It reads a bit like a MS physics dissertation, and is kind of old (does anyone tie and solder wheels anymore?). It has a nice description of how to lace a three cross.


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Mar 18, 2007)

One more vote for Roger Mussons book.

Wheelbuilding book for wheel building

Very simple, yet complete and very informative. An additional plus if you have access to basic wood working tools, his book includes full plans to build your own VERY SOLID truing stand and other wheel building tools for cheap. Mine has been excellent for a solid, counter top truing stand, and it cost me very little (Including the e-book purchase, my truing stand cost me less than $35) 

*Edited to add picture

-Jeremy


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

I have been admiring Roger's truing stand, and now seeing Tunnelrat81's I believe the price of the e-book is worth it just for the plans. Hell I paid $10 bucks last week for the LBS to true a front wheel for me, too, that I could have done myself. Yeah, I know I could have just used my bike forks and did it myself.....


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

metoou2 said:


> I built up some sweet carbon clinchers using Sheldon Brown's guide to get the lacing done.
> Wheelbuilding


I second this one- I turn on the laptop and look at the instructions as I go along- color coded and idiot-proof.:thumbsup:


----------

